# Thetford SES fridge question



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

Just been away for the weekend and have a fridge problem.

Friday T time Put the fridge on 12v to travel and then on Hook up when we arrived on site but noticed that on Saturday morning the fridge was warm and not cold.

The pitch we were on wasn't level so moved to the pitch where we know it worked before. took the vents and covers off to try to get plenty of air around the back of the fridage, and Saturday night still warm, but cooler on Sunday morning, so not sure what went on.


One thing I did notice, on the LCD display, on the right hand side where the bars are indicating how cold you want it, a little snowflake sign has appeared, we don't believe that this has been there before, does anyone know what it means and could it be a problem, the fridge is out of warantee on July 4th.

T


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Try it on gas. We had a similar problem 2 days ago here in Albania, and I reckon it was due to low mains voltage, because it worked fine on gas. When I went ti check the voltage I discovered that in the meantime the mains had gone completely (but the mains was on when the fridge wasn't working)


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Tezza said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just been away for the weekend and have a fridge problem.
> 
> ...


I normally remove the vents once April comes (unless the weather remains really cold). The recent temperatures we've had would mean that the fridge would need all the ventilation it can get so I suspect that things just got overheated.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Here in southern Albania we have just had a similar problem. Usually we can be relaxed about tilt, but I moved to make sure it was perfectly level, and our cold fridge returned. I'm not 100% convinced that really was the problem, though


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

The 12v mode is only designed to keep the fridge cold - mains and gas will get the temp down best.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all

We are in Cheshire this weekend, and we know the pitches are level, so we will see what happens.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Update

Fridge worked perfectly this weekend so it must have been the fact that we were not level the time before that affected it's performance.

All's well again.


----------

